
Why Yammer Believes the Traditional Engineering Organizational Structure Is Dead - danko
http://firstround.com/review/Why-Yammer-believes-the-traditional-engineering-organizational-structure-is-dead/
======
dkarapetyan
How is Yammer a relevant source for what an engineering org is supposed to
look like? What wonderful engineering advnaces have been made there?

~~~
alex_y
I echo your sentiment.

"Startups were mimicking [Yammer's] product left and right, and even the big
companies were launching products to directly compete with theirs"

Said the company known as Twitter's clone.

